# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  How to dispose of needles & syringes

## EXCESS

Resheath needles when finished.Store used needles/syringes in a needle disposal container, a bleach bottle (thick plastic) or a coffee can (thick metal).The container should not be see-through.Dispose of the entire container when it is full.
NEVER store needles/syringes in a container that can be easily punctured (soda cans, glass bottles, juice bottles, milk cartons, etc).NEVER flush needles/syringes down the toilet. Some of this waste can eventually end up back in the environment.NEVER dispose of needles/syringes in a recycle bin.NEVER dispose of loose needle/syringes in the garbage.NEVER store needles/syringes (used or unused) in areas where children or animals have access.

----------


## Tsunami

Good post  :Thumps Up: 
You should add that to your sig maybe.

----------


## ironfist

Damn, I guess I should quite leaving my used syringes on the sink at the gym... :Big Grin:  In all seriousness, i re-shield mine and throw'em in a protein contain and tape it shut when i'm ready to throw it out...Our hospitals don't have "needle drops" like some places do for used syringes...

----------


## EXCESS

> _Originally posted by YoUnG1_ 
> *You should add that to your sig maybe.*


Done.  :Smilie:

----------


## Tsunami

> _Originally posted by EXCESS_ 
> *
> Done. *


Good stuff.
I've clicked all of your points on your sig except for the hair loss.
Hopefully I won't have to click on that one.  :Big Grin:

----------


## 03733+$

Definalty a good post!

*BUMP*

----------


## Mr. Trenton

Shit! I didn't do any of that stuff for my cycle. I mean I did resheath them, and put em back in the packages and then threw them into a plastic bag, and when it was time to throw them all out I just tied the bag in a knot, and wrapped the entire bag in duct tape, nothing was poking out of there. But next time I will store them like you said and throw them out properly. Thanks, good post.

----------


## McBain

Nice post, I was just wondering about that. I still think my idea of hiding them unsheathed in movie theatre seats would be more fun :LOL:

----------


## tt333

good post

----------


## mattg78

ha. I'm a garbage man and no wonder I get stuck by something all the time! J/K  :Big Grin:

----------


## TheFalconSnowman

Excellent Post. Hospitals and clinics pay big money to dispose of this stuff properly. Unfortunately we dont have that luxury. We have to be careful and do our best to keep others safe.

----------


## conan586

I won't even start a cycle without a nice big bottle of tide for the empties-=-good advice

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Here's a little tidbit for some Canadians...needle exchanges will give you biohazard containers for free to put your needles in. Go down to one...they will give you free needles and a new bio container. All you do is bring back the container with the used needles in it and they give you new needles and another bio container back. It's totally free. They'll give you a hand full of whatever needles you want.

I actually found this out while phoning around to see where I could drop some used needles off. The fire department will take them with no questions asked...but they prefer that they're in a puncture proof container. The guy I talked to at the fire hall said that you can be charged by improperly disposing of used syringes. I call bullshit but I'm not going to test the laws.

PS don't go to the needle exchanges at night!  :Smilie:

----------


## xtremesport14

Try going to your local Fire Dept they will take needles. Other wise every old man and Lady will call 911 for you to pick them up when ther in their yard. Shit I must be bitter time to quit my job

----------


## Stormy

I save all my supplement bottles large enough to put a syringe in...close the cap up tight & take it out to the dumpster.

----------


## spywizard

just throw them in the ocean........ it's deep........
j/k

Pepsi bottles...... plastic....

----------


## MrDezel

I throw them in a protein jug when I'm finished with them then duct tape the lid on and throw it out on trash day. 

I wish my doctor's office had a drop for them though.

----------


## kev

i must be a lucky bastardd i get my pinz for free and the lady even takes my old ones and gives me a nice box to put them in (listen to the origonal post it could be 1 of your kids finding a dirty needle in the trash and sticking his freind with it for a laugh like kids do .get rid of them properly) happy days

----------


## styles-money

Here's a nice list of needle exchanges by state/province. I'm not quite sure how recent this list is though, and it doesn't have all the states. But if you do a search on google for needle exchanges you should find something. They usually have them in Aids clinics and such.

http://www.harmreduction.org/usnep/neplist.html

----------


## Cazz

great post. i like the bleach bottle myself. I will start using that.

----------


## AandF6969

Im going to throw mine in an empty protein container and use that yellow foam expanding sealant before i throw the lid on. And then I'm going to take it down the street to my neighbor's trash.

----------


## Maraxus

I put mine in small powerade bottles and toss them in a shopping center garbage bin.

----------


## bermich

My nephews like to make stick houses with them. My nieces make little horses with them once they dress em up with clothes and such. Sometimes they fill them up with water and have water fights with them. I say what the hell. They were gonna be thrown away anyway. Might as well let them have some fun.

----------


## AandF6969

hahahahahaha

----------


## drdeath613

ill do as my step dad does seeing how hes a diabetic <-- spelt wrong but oh well well he breaks off the needles and puts in in the syringe then puts them in a milk jug and ill just share the jug that way less chance of ne1 knowing i use well when i do

----------


## smmrsm2000

good info...especially the part about resheathing them!

----------


## daveywave

resheathing? then i wouldn't be able to throw them at my dart board  :Smilie:

----------


## JohnnyTribal

Needle exchanges bros they will GIVE you new rigs for free and whatever you want alcohol swabs ect. Rigs lewer lock tips and different gauges. Take my word for it all my rigs are free and clean.

----------


## JohnnyTribal

> Here's a little tidbit for some Canadians...needle exchanges will give you biohazard containers for free to put your needles in. Go down to one...they will give you free needles and a new bio container. All you do is bring back the container with the used needles in it and they give you new needles and another bio container back. It's totally free. They'll give you a hand full of whatever needles you want.
> 
> I actually found this out while phoning around to see where I could drop some used needles off. The fire department will take them with no questions asked...but they prefer that they're in a puncture proof container. The guy I talked to at the fire hall said that you can be charged by improperly disposing of used syringes. I call bullshit but I'm not going to test the laws.
> 
> PS don't go to the needle exchanges at night!


I know right when my delivery didn't show I was so avid I looked into the needle exchange, omg I felt like a fat kid on cake bro free rigs and everything you need alcohol swabs disposal the whole nine.

----------


## Noles12

> I know right when my delivery didn't show I was so avid I looked into the needle exchange, omg I felt like a fat kid on cake bro free rigs and everything you need alcohol swabs disposal the whole nine.


You are replying to a 9 year old post in a 10 year old thread

----------


## JohnnyTribal

> You are replying to a 9 year old post in a 10 year old thread


What the **** I feel like an idiot why are these threads still here !?!? What the heck where are the new threads!?

----------


## Kalani9976

I take mine to work they have a sharps container

----------

